

Facebook Wants to Move into the Office - T-A
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2014/11/17/facebook-wants-to-run-your-office-life-too/

======
krigi
Makes perfect sense. Facebook scooped up its core audience when they were in
college. Now those same people are probably 7-10 years into their careers, and
possibly have some clout at work. If you can't acquire new (younger)
demographic segments for your business, then just follow your original cohort
to all the place they occupy now. Call it 'retargeted platforms'.

